# Ponying my yearling



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I decided to see what Raiderr thought of being ponied yesterday. He was a bit unsure of where he was supposed to be the first few minutes and would either dead stop or try to run out. My paint Poco was a champ though and never stepped one foot out of line, he's an old pro at this kind of thing. He just kept a steady walk as the yearling bounced off him a couple times before it "clicked" in his head what was going on. We then ponied for a good 15-20 minutes PERFECTLY! I was sooo proud! I decided to try a little trot and Poco went into a nice western jog, Raiderr once again tried to run out once thinking it was play time, but was quickly corrected and came right back where he belonged - again Poco just kept a steady pace and acted like this was something we do all day every day. I'm proud of my yearling and how well he's coming along but I also have to be exceptionally proud of Poco and what an incredible horse he is after all of our years together. <3


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I can't wait to do things like this with Katie! AWesome photos!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great pics -beautiful property


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful pics. I love ponying the youngsters, in fact that is how I first ride most horses I have started, my first ride & mounting is against a quiet pony horse. I feel more secure and so does the young horse. Can not see in your pics, but you dally the lead around your horn, easier for you and you still can release if you get into trouble.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wondrful pictures!
Makes me miss ponying my racers at 6 in the morning!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

thats great! your horses are beautiful. i love your yearlings cute little face!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm goin to start ponying him on trail rides next. We have some trails on our property and some are in the big pasture so we'll start there, that way of there's a problem I can let him go without fear since he'll still be in a fenced area. These trails include hills and creek crossings too. Can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

just wondering, what is the point of ponying a horse?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

ernie5567 said:


> just wondering, what is the point of ponying a horse?


I do it so they can see some of the things on road and trail rides long before being ridden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Good job, Poco. Yeah, get em across those creeks & hills.

Here's a funny one: I was ponying a young'un colt on a trail and came to a creek. I ended up having to dismount because my horse went across but the colt didn't. Sticky situation, me standing in the middle of the creek holding both horses...one on either side. Finally got the colt across and no prob with water from then on.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

ernie5567 said:


> just wondering, what is the point of ponying a horse?


 
Good question. It acclimates the young horse to sights, sounds and smells he will later encounter on the trail; the presence of the older horse adds a great deal to the young horse's confidence and contributes to his learning and future behavior once he's under saddle. I find it a very useful training tool...but its not something an inexperienced rider should attempt because there is a potential for it to get literally out of hand.

My avatar is a pic of me on a stud horse ponying _his son _around a busy rodeo venue.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's not ONLY an experienced rider that is needed. The horse that you are ponying off of needs to be quiet and extremely trustworthy. My gelding shown above has been ponying other horses since he was 3 so he has YEARS of experience doing it and knows to continue on as if nothing is happening even if the other horse is freaking out. This helps calm the new horse down and makes them realize that if the big horse isn't afraid then maybe he shouldn't be either.

We only have the 3 horses at our house and both the "big guys" have been used extensively for ponying. Poco has been used all those years for ponying as a ranch horse and the tb at our house was used for years as a track horse and then used for ponying yearlings at another farm. Therefore I can trust them both to maintain sanity in difficult situations, but it is not something I would recommend for a flighty or spooky/nervous horse to be the "ponier".


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> It's not ONLY an experienced rider that is needed. The horse that you are ponying off of needs to be quiet and extremely trustworthy...


 

I guess I assumed the obvious by neglecting this in my post, but of course this is very very true and most important. Steady lead horse, good rider (and a familiarity between lead & ponied horse helps)


----------

